# Question when a mini donkey foals



## zoey829 (Nov 28, 2009)

I do not have any mini donkeys. A friend of mine just got one. Is it true when they foal they sometimes try yo attach the foal? I heard they do that because of the pain. Is it true??


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 28, 2009)

Not really sure what you mean. Some jennys are very bonded to there foals and will get very protective of there foals, and they will chase anyone out of the way. a Donkeys do not have a high tolerance for pain, like a horse would.


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 28, 2009)

I heard that they try to attack the foal. I guess that is not true. I breed horses so I dont know much about the donkeys.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 28, 2009)

well, just like with mares...a jenny can be a great Mom or a nasty one,most will fall into the great Mom catagory.. and yes..some will attack. It dont happen very often, but it has happened, but I would say it is a very rare happening. I have never had one attack a foal and I dont know of anyone who has, to the point of where it would of killed the foal. But, I do know of one who was just very protective of her foal, and would try to kick and bite any human that came between her and her baby. It took about 3 days for this jenny to calm down and then she was OK. That is why you should always be cautious around new foals and there Mom. Its the same as with horses.


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh I am glad to hear that. I cant wait to see this cute baby come spring.

THanks for th help


----------

